# smaller central hydo spreader vs electric



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

hey all, i just picked up an ex town truck, 3500hd chevy with central hydros. now, other than using PTO setups for dump bodies, liftgates and hydro air compressors, im clueless when it comes to the spreaders. Ive never had the pleasure of working on one or using one.

now, i have the fittings at the rear of the truck to run a hydro spreader, and im looking to do so, with a 2-3 yard. ive found spreaders, used, what should i look for as far as condition and does anything vary greatly on these from manufacturer to manufacturer, such as gearing, and how well the hydraulic drives stand up? so far, ive found, buyers, air flo and old pro casters.

now, i understand its generally going to spread like a gas unit no? or can i really control spinner speed with the dial on my pump system? right now i run electric spreaders, fisher poly caster, so a conveyor chain system. They work well for me, being im able to salt narrow loading docks, narrow parking lot rows between cars on either side, and able to throw salt along a 2 lane roadway into some complexes. granted i may have to make a second pass, but nevertheless the ability to turn the spinner down is nice. im excited to utilize what this truck has to offer, id hate to throw a gas or electric unit on it honestly, id see it as redundant. if thats the case, id love to find a hydraulic driven pump and make it into a liquid spreading brine truck for my small operation.. 

ive nixed the main gas spreader ive used in the past, going to electric on my primary two trucks, and kept a gas unit on hand as a spare. will a hydro unit be beneficial for my application? as i grow and progress and take on larger work, id honestly get a larger truck for more volume, but id definitely like to utilize this, they seem a hell of a lot simpler and nothing really to go wrong unless something isnt maintained properly, unlike a few of the early electrics ive had in the past. just wanted to get a general idea on what some of the guys whove run them and continue to think. any and all input is appreciated.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Hydro spreaders are simple. Drag chain, bearings, and motors are the 3 things that generally need attention. 

As long as your truck has a dual knob control, and your spreader has 2 hydraulic motors, one for spinner and one for feeder, you'll have the exact same control as you do with electric. Except a lot more productivity.


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

truck has dual knobs on the control on the floor, and every small spreader ive seen has 2 motors so i should be fine. just curious, other than possible downtime, what would increase the productivity? the fact i can throw salt much further?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Yes, more salt spread wider


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Hydro spreaders are simple. Drag chain, bearings, and motors are the 3 things that generally need attention.
> 
> As long as your truck has a dual knob control, and your spreader has 2 hydraulic motors, one
> 
> for spinner and one for feeder, you'll have the exact same control as you do with electric. Except a lot more productivity.


What about hoses???....Any older municiple truck I would take a close look at the hoses...That would be #1 on my list


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Defcon 5 said:


> What about hoses???....Any older municiple truck I would take a close look at the hoses...That would be #1 on my list


Sorry, yes I meant to say hoses also.


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

also, ive been thumbing through some other threads gas vs hydro and whatnot, do you outfit your trucks with a crank driven clutch pump for these vs central hydros?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> What about hoses???....Any older municiple truck I would take a close look at the hoses...That would be #1 on my list


You're #1 on a lot of peoples' list.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You're #1 on a lot of peoples' list.


I guess that's better then being a #2 on people's list...

Oh yeah rip the hydraulics off the 3500 and put a electric spreader in it and stop screwing around....


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You're #1 on a lot of peoples' list.


Thank You and Understood


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I guess that's better then being a #2 on people's list...
> 
> Oh yeah rip the hydraulics off the 3500 and put a electric spreader in it and stop screwing around....


no doubt, im on it this weekend. whats scrap going for these days anyway? this pumps aluminum isnt it? lol

anyway, im assuming an engine driven clutch pump should work a spreader no? if thats the case im going to be experimenting with another truck as well. would have to run it back to a similar style control


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Defcon 5 said:


> Thank You and Understood


Is it not nice to feel the love


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

pipelayer said:


> no doubt, im on it this weekend. whats scrap going for these days anyway? this pumps aluminum isnt it? lol
> 
> anyway, im assuming an engine driven clutch pump should work a spreader no? if thats the case im going to be experimenting with another truck as well. would have to run it back to a similar style control


Serpentine belt clutch pump will run a spreader just fine. 2 of my 3 are run that way.

Live PTO would be my first choice, but if all you're doing is a spreader and dump hoist a serpentine belt will run it just fine.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Just my two cents if the truck don’t have a hydro salter on it already just stop there. The cost of buying a unit that can’t be used on another truck other than that one why. If that truck craps out now what if it in an accident than you have a salted you can’t use or sell very easy st all who has central hydro on a small truck around here? 
Here’s a real story my buddy bought a used f350 extoen truck with center hydros no plow or salted. He spend 400 getting the system maintained and 2800 on a used 2 yard hydro salter. Yup truck crapped out for good. Buys s another f350 perfect nope can’t use the salter on any other truck yup sold the whole hot mess 300


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

If you do use it I would love to see a side by side vs electric salter in the real world


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

fireside said:


> Here's a real story my buddy bought a used f350 extoen truck with center hydros no plow or salted. He spend 400 getting the system maintained and 2800 on a used 2 yard hydro salter. Yup truck crapped out for good. Buys s another f350 perfect nope can't use the salter on any other truck yup sold the whole hot mess 300


Don't buy junk to begin with...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

fireside said:


> Just my two cents if the truck don't have a hydro salter on it already just stop there. The cost of buying a unit that can't be used on another truck other than that one why. If that truck craps out now what if it in an accident than you have a salted you can't use or sell very easy st all who has central hydro on a small truck around here?
> Here's a real story my buddy bought a used f350 extoen truck with center hydros no plow or salted. He spend 400 getting the system maintained and 2800 on a used 2 yard hydro salter. Yup truck crapped out for good. Buys s another f350 perfect nope can't use the salter on any other truck yup sold the whole hot mess 300


I thought there weren't any hydro spreaders in Connecticut...


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Yup 
Remember I say ex town truck not a private contractor equipping it from go. Again big deep pockets. He sold the truck to a town in Vermont!


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Don't buy junk to begin with...


 The truck was really clean the power stroke gave up the fight.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

fireside said:


> The truck was really clean the power stroke gave up the fight.


Junkyards sell engines every day...if the truck was that clean I don't know why you wouldn't drop a take out engine in it...


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

To be honest he could find a 7.3 worth anything. what he did find was well over 6k for the engine. guys were looking for a junk truck to taken out but again anything worth it was 10 to 12k. It was also a extown truck soothed always have surprises waiting for you. In the end it was cheaper and easier to cut his losses


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Serpentine belt clutch pump will run a spreader just fine. 2 of my 3 are run that way.
> 
> Live PTO would be my first choice, but if all you're doing is a spreader and dump hoist a serpentine belt will run it just fine.


This truck has an engine driven pump as it is, runs to a control in the cab, lever for the hoist, dual hydro motor control (ie. hyd fittings at rear) and is activated by an electric clutch. doesnt seem like a PTO setup now that im thinking about it no? its far from the older trans/t-case activated gear driven PTO pumps.. its not any clutch pump ive regularly seen with an added belt and crank pulley spacer either. regardless it ran a hydro spreader prior so it will again just trying to brush up on some knowledge. or get some learn on. lol


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I thought there weren't any hydro spreaders in Connecticut...


 there arent im going to MA to grab mine :laugh:


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Serpentine belt clutch pump will run a spreader just fine. 2 of my 3 are run that way.
> 
> Live PTO would be my first choice, but if all you're doing is a spreader and dump hoist a serpentine belt will run it just fine.


If you can post a picture of the pump on your truck, if at all possible and i end up liking this setup ill add a clutch pump and control to another truck assuming the upfit isnt a stupid amount of money so i have the ability to run a hydro spreader if one truck is down, or hell, i may like it so much ill run em all on my trucks. its looking like i wont know until next season anyway around here.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

pipelayer said:


> If you can post a picture of the pump on your truck, if at all possible and i end up liking this setup ill add a clutch pump and control to another truck assuming the upfit isnt a stupid amount of money so i have the ability to run a hydro spreader if one truck is down, or hell, i may like it so much ill run em all on my trucks. its looking like i wont know until next season anyway around here.


The pulley my fingers are on is the pulley for the pump. This is on a 6.0 Power Stroke. Both the other trucks are at our other shop 45 minutes away, but the second clutch pump looks just like this except on a DT466/International 4300. The pto one is on a 6.7 Power Stroke and to be honest I've never gotten under the truck to look at it to even know what the setup looks like.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I know three years ago I just looked. I was quoted 8756 for a central hydro system plus 11k for the hook lift. That did include a sander electric over hydro control. 

Cherry hill had some hydro 2 yard sanders they took them off and bought electric fisher steel casters for s bunch of trucks


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

You can pick up a used under tailgate spreader for $1000 this time of year, be patient and watch the auctions through the summer. Worst thing that can go wrong is a hydraulic motor or dial controls...both of which can be replaced for under $500. 
Also, on that truck and most 1 tons look at the hoses right behind the cab on the drivers side. If they are not routed correctly and secured the bed will pinch them and they can be a pain in the ass to put new on.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

It's almost sickening what the manufacturers get out of new under tailgate spreaders.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

https://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/pts/d/flink-stainless-steel/6459054345.html

Too far away for OP but took me less than 5 minutes to find this 1


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

fireside said:


> I know three years ago I just looked. I was quoted 8756 for a central hydro system plus 11k for the hook lift. That did include a sander electric over hydro control.
> 
> Cherry hill had some hydro 2 yard sanders they took them off and bought electric fisher steel casters for s bunch of trucks


you know if theyre selling them?


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

thats quite similar to my setup on the chevy. if i ever find out how to post pics here, ill post one of the pump and control. went to my local hydraulic shop today, they dont sell the pumps, but they stock the control, hoses and drive motors for most spreaders. if i can get a name, or gpm &psi or some kind of rating off the current pump im going to attempt to set up another truck like this.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I’m not sure what they are doing with the salters. It my understanding they are in Watertown.


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

fireside said:


> I'm not sure what they are doing with the salters. It my understanding they are in Watertown.


 let me know, you can PM me info.

also does anyone know what kind of clutch pump that is pictured above? id like to add one to another truck


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

pipelayer said:


> let me know, you can PM me info.
> 
> also does anyone know what kind of clutch pump that is pictured above? id like to add one to another truck


It's a deweze kit in my picture but there are multiple manufacturers of the kits.


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

John_DeereGreen said:


> It's a deweze kit in my picture but there are multiple manufacturers of the kits.


i ran across their page in a google search. did you purchase it, if so whats a rough cost? i know ill end up calling tomorrow, just curious if you know off hand.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

pipelayer said:


> i ran across their page in a google search. did you purchase it, if so whats a rough cost? i know ill end up calling tomorrow, just curious if you know off hand.


It was on the truck when I bought it. Last fall, we did an international 4300 with a buyers kit. Stainless tank, electric over hydraulic controller, and the installed price with hoses and all was 6500.


----------

